# vintage bicycle huffy radio bike parts - $950 (hamburg)



## gtflyte (Jul 2, 2013)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bik/3907782153.html


----------



## jpromo (Jul 2, 2013)

Uh.. so if you add all the parts he has together, you've got a complete bike? Or am I missing something?

Sounds like an awesome project for somebody who's looking.


----------



## tesch (Aug 1, 2013)

I was curious on this one and emailed them. Unfortunately no response...


----------

